# Custom Clay Tiles for Repair Job



## eliteroofing (Apr 15, 2014)

My customer has no spare tiles for her roof repair. She wants to know if we can get some custom clay tiles made to match the current roof. I have never heard of this. Have you ever heard of having custom tiles made? Do you know anyone that can do this?

Jesse
Elite Roofing


----------

